# strut bars for b12



## MJ B12 (Sep 17, 2008)

front and/or rear, any ideas ?
i've seen ones for 240sx...but i don't know if it will line up properly

thanks again !!!!


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

Pulsar Gti-R front bar, it must be slightly bent tho.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

You can use the front strut bars for the B13-B14 Sentras and 200SXs, as long as the bar itself is adjustable. For the rear, you'd probably have to go custom.


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

http://www.nissanforums.com/b11-b12-kn13-82-90-chassis/137431-hi-i-m-new-here-new-2.html

Sunnyca18de, used a Cusco swaybar on the rear of his b12, was direct fit also. I'm thinking it was a 240sx or so, ask him. You can see pics of the installation in the above link.


----------



## MJ B12 (Sep 17, 2008)

thanks for the info but i'm seeing that his b12 is the hatchback (5door) model.....thats not the model i have (sedan)
but i wil keep looking...thanks stil..appreciate much !!!!


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

MJ B12 said:


> thanks for the info but i'm seeing that his b12 is the hatchback (5door) model.....thats not the model i have (sedan)
> but i wil keep looking...thanks stil..appreciate much !!!!


it dont matter, they will interchange.

only difference is the interior trim.


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

I installed the GTI-R strut tower brace on my sedan and it worked perfectly - but only because I have a ca18det - on the factory motor it has to be slightly bent.


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

actually depends which one you get, and which engine. my understanding is that for e16's it really has to be bent. but for GA16i's, it's completely possibly to get it on without bending. it fit's over the airbox. it's snug, but it fit's.


----------



## MJ B12 (Sep 17, 2008)

thanks for the info...the reason i asked is that i saw some selling on EBAY for the 240SX's and they are adjustable to some point so i was kinda trying to find out about it b4 i purchase it.
i also saw a friend of mine with a similar looking one on his Wingroad. i think i may just measure it end to end, hole for hole....and hope its the same

thanks again to all, anyone knows the exact or substitute for rear disc brakes for the same b12. MODEL, MAKE, YR...anyting....


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

If I'm not mistaken the B12's in Europe had some models with disc brakes. Other than that your only option requires some cutting and welding (trust me I know).


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

active tuning makes a rear strut bar for the B13 sentra, it mounts in the B12's with very slight modification of the sheetmetal, it will mount behind the rear seat so you can't even tell it's there, the link below has instructions on what must be modified to install it, this bar is supposed to be one of the best for the rear,

ActiveTuning 91-94 Nissan Sentra SE-R Rear Strut Tower Brace - ActiveTuning


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

ahardb0dy said:


> active tuning makes a rear strut bar for the B13 sentra, it mounts in the B12's with very slight modification of the sheetmetal, it will mount behind the rear seat so you can't even tell it's there, the link below has instructions on what must be modified to install it, this bar is supposed to be one of the best for the rear,
> 
> ActiveTuning 91-94 Nissan Sentra SE-R Rear Strut Tower Brace - ActiveTuning



these are the best bars on the market!!:woowoo: I bought one from the first batch of b13 bars!! loved it!! highly recommend!!! and the cusco front bar is the sheit!!:idhitit:
or just bust out the old welder and fab one up!


----------



## MJ B12 (Sep 17, 2008)

cool, thanks, u guys been a lot of help, only problem is dat i dont live in the states, im from the caribbean, so gettin parts i may hav to order..

anyways, im also lookin for a set of sport springs for the same B12

any ideas ???????????

'89 Nissan Sentra B12
GA15 or 16 engine (doh really matter)
Black (thinking about a paintover:woowoo:


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

i disagree that the active tuning bar is the best rear bar.

cusco has two rear bars. one upper strut brace, and a lower tower brace. both are great. when it comes to strut bars, cusco is #1. if theres a cusco for your car, you want it. period/..


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

your best bet is to look on sr20forums they can get you all strut bars you want and they will ship just about any where(i personally have sent parts to netherlands, australia as well as all over the states...lol).

the springs....you can use b13 springs ...so that will open up a whole lot more options than trying to find b12 springs!I have gtir coil overs on my n13 pulsar(same as a b12!!)
i would suggest agx adjustable shocks...and hyperco or road magnet springs are some good ones.eibachs are good to the sportlines..


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

B-chassis eibachs are not good.

but the road magnet or hyperco's are great!

sorry i keep disagreeing with you lol. i just want to make sure the right information is out there, because he's not the only one taking this advice.


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

if we could not post our opinions..the forums would be really empty!
you or anyone else would not upset me by posting your own opinion on something as long as its not a personal attack...everyone is allowed their own opinion and many will differ...all is good!



back on subject.....to really get the best spring and shock for your ride you must consider what you are going to use it for that will really help narrow down what you are gonna need....


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

A+ to that.

if you're putting aftermarket springs/coilovers in, minimum you should be using strut wise is the KYB AGX. stock replacement struts won't be able to handle the new spring rates.

as for springs, budget-wise road magnets are the best by far. best price and 2nd only to the hyperco's. they are a great daily driving spring that's good for autocross too!

if you want the adjustability, ground controls. paired with AGX, the combo is a much better coilover setup than Ksports, Megans, and D2's. and costs the same or less.


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

or just bust out some tien coilovers with pillow tops and call it a day.....


----------



## MJ B12 (Sep 17, 2008)

ok well.....i really want to hav the smoothest ride i cud possibly get from my b12, im not really into speed......(ticket prices for speedin kinda high,lol, i cud spend dat money doin something else with my 12) 

i know i will have to order dem cuz trinidad kinda limited with b12 parts (well by now i would think so)

i will take all advice i got, and do my own research...thanks again guys !!!!! greatly appreciated !!!!!


----------

